

Jennifer Granick: Towards Learning From Losing Aaron Swartz - tptacek
http://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2013/01/towards-learning-losing-aaron-swartz

======
tptacek
Granick is one of the best known "hacker defender" lawyers.

I know I am (for HN) an apparent hard-liner on CFAA but her point seems
extremely well taken: something that wouldn't be illegal (or that would be a
mere tort) in the real world shouldn't be a federal crime just because it
involves a computer.

